# Forum > FPS > Battlefield > Battlefield Cheats, Glitches, Hacks and Exploits >  Complete List of Battlefield 3 Vehicles

## Ket

*Vehicles in Battlefield 3*

*Main battle tanks*

M1 Abrams (US)T-90 (Russia)*Infantry Fighting Vehicles*

LAV 25 (US)BMP-2M (Russia)*Transport*

Humvee (US)Vodnik G3937 (Russia)Growler ITV (US)VDV Buggy (Russia)*Mobile anti air*

LAV-AD (US)Tunguska 9K22 (Russia)*Helicopters*

AH-1Z Super Cobra (US)UH-1Y Venom (US)AH-6J Littlebird (US)MI-28 Havoc (Russia)KA-60 Kasatka (Russia)Z-11 (Russia)*Jets*

F/A 18 Super Hornet (US)A-10 thunderbolt (US)SU-35 Flanker (Russia)SU-39*Misc*

RHIB (boat)AAV-7A1 (amphibious assault)*Vehicle specializations*

Secondary machine gunSecondary heavy machine gunCanister shellsGuided shellsZoom opticsThermal opticsIR smokeReactive armorMaintenanceBelt speedThermal camouflageAuto loaderProximity scanCITV stationAnti-tank guided missile launcherKinetic energy penetration shellsGuided rocketsAir radarHeatseekersLaser painterTV missileIR flaresExtinguisherECM radar jammerRocket guidance systemBelow radarGuided missileBeam scanning

----------


## TechnoKilla

Thanks for the list. Would be awesome if you put some pictures of what they look like in RL! Sad they got rid of the UAV....Something I've actually flown

----------


## themaster

Ah yes very awesome.. first time i hear about this game so I am a noob, i feel like that your guide really taught me something about the game.. really awesome... +5rep

Edit: cant rep 24h.

----------

